# I am selling this surf rod in the Classified



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)




----------



## gone~surf~fishin (Jul 30, 2009)

i bought this rod from u & want to pick your brain alil. can u remember the line & lure wt of this rod and the guy who made it for you. i think u said it was a sea-magic.........any & all info would be helpfull..............thankz, ray


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

maybe this will help...

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=43035


----------



## gone~surf~fishin (Jul 30, 2009)

thankz JC , i saw that post but it doesnt have any info for that blank other than the model #.......i cant find anything on the net with specs for this rod. if anyone can chime in ,it would be appreciated. i see it has 552 on the end of the model# ,so is it like a harrington 552 or did they just give it that # ?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

send him a private message, he's posted on the hunting forum in the last several weeks


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Call Chris at Serious Tackle in Lamarque. 4099351126


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

if it is sea magic, it will most likely be 9ft 40-80 class blank.


----------

